# Ordering



## Roots (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anyone order seeds before and actually got them? I heard that most of those website are scames.. does anyone know of a good site that they personally bought from and recived them? quickly?


----------



## thesingingdetective (Nov 1, 2006)

Yeah, i always order from seedbanks, for best quality and fast delivery try greenhouse seeds. Amsterdam seed company are also good. stay away from nirvana low quality seeds. 1 out of 10 seeds germinated.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2006)

*You can also try www.peakseeds.com we sent them a money order and got them in 2 weeks.  *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 2, 2006)

thesingingdetective said:
			
		

> stay away from nirvana low quality seeds. 1 out of 10 seeds germinated.


Huh...I've had great success with Nirvana. So did Stoney Bud and The Brother's Grunt.
Quite a few on here actually.
The Avatar Picture under my name is a Nirvana NL Pure Indica. Had 100% fem rate with that pack and 100% germ.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Nov 3, 2006)

Also, try www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com and www.dope-seeds.com.  I am in the process of growing my new orders from above websites but I have had a 2/2 with the amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com and a 2/4 with the dopeseeds.com.  I am looking to trade seeds with peeps, but dont know how trusting I am with the US spying on everyone right now.  Plus I have to wait till I produce some seeds of my own first.  I only grow for personal and that is why I am only growing 4 plants for now.
NEVER SIGN ANYTHING when expecting a seed dilivery.  From what I know lots of peeps all over the world order them online.  Never order from Canada either, since they are going crazy on Mark Emery the Canadian Post is being watched.  Hope this helps a little!


----------



## thesingingdetective (Nov 4, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Huh...I've had great success with Nirvana. So did Stoney Bud and The Brother's Grunt.
> Quite a few on here actually.
> The Avatar Picture under my name is a Nirvana NL Pure Indica. Had 100% fem rate with that pack and 100% germ.


                                      Hey dude, i have had a few dud seeds before but never have i had a bad bunch all at once like nirvana's seeds. Roots has asked for peoples experiances with seed company's so i'm sharing mine. Nirvana has acknowledged this f*** up and are in the process of reimbersing me.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 4, 2006)

thesingingdetective said:
			
		

> Hey dude, i have had a few dud seeds before but never have i had a bad bunch all at once like nirvana's seeds. Roots has asked for peoples experiances with seed company's so i'm sharing mine. Nirvana has acknowledged this f*** up and are in the process of reimbersing me.


Oh I wasn't saying that didn't happen to you. I just put in my experience with Nirvana. I highly recommend them to NEWB's instead of buying 50+ dollar seeds.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 4, 2006)

Just ordered from the doc on cc. Cross your fingers for me!!!!


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 16, 2006)

thesingingdetective said:
			
		

> Hey dude, i have had a few dud seeds before but never have i had a bad bunch all at once like nirvana's seeds. Roots has asked for peoples experiances with seed company's so i'm sharing mine. Nirvana has acknowledged this f*** up and are in the process of reimbersing me.


 
Well, I can see where you would be disappointed. But if they are reimbersing you, that is good business right? I mean, what company(not just talking pot seeds) don't have a F-up here and there? The difference between companies are the ones that admit and fix, and the ones that tell you too bad we got our money. 

Huggy B


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 16, 2006)

www.drchronic.com Got mine in 5 days!!!


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 16, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> www.drchronic.com Got mine in 5 days!!!


 

Hey, have you been growing a while? I am full of info, but still lack in experience. So do you recommend a easy to grow plant they have? I have never grown a stabilized strain before. I don't think I am going to go through a Canadian one. I think I'd like some Kush though. Well, if anyone has any input. It would be great. 

Huggy B


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 16, 2006)

I'd recommend an indica. They're short and finish fast, great for a 1st time grower, Sativas are huge! Last time around, I ordered Papaya, supposedly one of the most potent indicas.


----------



## laylow6988 (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah I hear ya. There are just so many:stoned: . In my growroom indica is the only thing that's going to work. Have you harvested the Papayas yet? Or what are they doing now? Let me know, I might end up going with them. I'm gonna want to start a batch as soon as I get home... it's soon:farm: one more month! :headbang: 

Huggy B


----------

